# Pics of my Turbo 200SX



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

www.evilegg.com/brian


check them out. thanks to Chris for hosting them. the only thing different is the mesh in the front bumper is now black.

Brian


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, nice car. I want to see what it looks like with the black mesh.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I like the sleeper look. I gotta turbo mine too!


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Very nice, I'm jealous!


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i will see if i can get new pics this weekend, its dark when i get off work. thanks for the comments.

Brian


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats some nice piping.. but why is there so much of it? Damn...

Oh, and you might want to crop and reduce the dpi of those pics so that they load faster.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey thats a sweet lookin engine bay....what kind of turbo and whats your estimated power?


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

thanks, i didnt know we were going to take pics when we did, or it would have looked 100% better. it a bbdet with a t25. i am running 12psi at the track, and i have no idea what it equals into. i run 10psi all day on 93pump gas. i will have it dynoed, one of these days.

Brian


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i noticed that the intercooler is like as big as my hand...lol jk dont think im hating (wish i had something close to that) but any plans to upgrade ?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

What kind of fuel upgrades do you have besides the # on your octane? I suggest you give your motor some fuel if you don't have a fuel pressure regulator, or a new fuel pump. Otherwise.. kaboom! I'm running somewhat lean on 7psi on my BB DET. I couldn't imagine running 10-12psi without any fuel upgrades.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

fuel is not a issue, i have the warlboro 255hp in tank. so i know there is plenty of fuel.

now the intercooler, it is the stock one that was top mounted, i re located to the front. even though it is small, it helps alot up front. i am looking into a larger ic.

Brian


----------

